# Places good to go alone at night



## dessertgirl49

I know it sounds weird. But I am new in the city and don't have many friends here of course.Have been off at home couple days and now here goes the weekend. Hard to find someone to go out with, so I am looking for some recommendations of where I can go alone just have a drink and actually can talk to someone. Been to couple clubs in town and don't think those are "good" or fun for a girl to go alone. Grrr..this really makes me start to miss home and friends. Thanks.


----------



## noisyboy

Hmmm. Well I'd recommend maybe Marina or Madinat Jumeirah. I'm sure you can mingle with some people there easy. 

How new are you in Dubai?


----------



## Confiture

Barasti?

It's at Le Meridien Mina Seyahi next to the Westin Hotel.


----------



## pamela0810

Why don't you join the Thursday Night Drinks page on Facebook? It's a great way to meet people and not all that show up are complete weirdos.  It's a good start, and they go to some great places.


----------



## dessertgirl49

I will check that group out. Will be nice! Here for about two month. Ended up going to warehouse tonight. Was pretty good.but still wish to make some friends here.


----------



## Toon

Try Jockeys in Bur Dubai, a very friendly place...


----------



## mokazmi

Hi dessertgirl49, I just arrived on Tuesday so let me know if you find any good places!


----------



## dessertgirl49

mokazmi said:


> Hi dessertgirl49, I just arrived on Tuesday so let me know if you find any good places!


Sure thing. My goal is to explore and see.


----------



## Engineer

> [Try Jockeys in Bur Dubai, a very friendly place...
> /QUOTE]
> It was yesterday!


----------



## Toon

Engineer said:


> [Try Jockeys in Bur Dubai, a very friendly place...
> /QUOTE]
> It was yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> I was there Thursday night, and will be there tonight too. The Geordie group...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jynxgirl

:doh: You guys are setting this girl up for failure. 

Dessertgirl... in no way, shape or form, should you go to jockeys.... It isnt a 'nice' place to go. For guys who dont mind mostly working girls, is good enough place to hang out but for a normal girl, isnt the type of place you would go to.


----------



## dessertgirl49

Ah..ok..get it. glad I have not tried it yet. Oops..no, I for sure don't want to go to places full of working girls.


----------



## MElady

Can someone send me a link to the ladies FB page? Thk u!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jynxgirl said:


> :doh: You guys are setting this girl up for failure.
> 
> Dessertgirl... in no way, shape or form, should you go to jockeys.... It isnt a 'nice' place to go. For guys who dont mind mostly working girls, is good enough place to hang out but for a normal girl, isnt the type of place you would go to.




The name says it all


----------



## MElady

You should see what comes up in my FB search not even close to anything related to it


----------



## dessertgirl49

Haha..I did search through fb as well and was amazed of what I was seeing. Oh well...lol


----------



## INFAMOUS

I am curious to know how many Private Messages you have received from this thread from guys offering to take you out lol.


----------



## MaidenScotland

INFAMOUS said:


> I am curious to know how many Private Messages you have received from this thread from guys offering to take you out lol.




lol.. :clap2:


----------



## Engineer

> the name says it all


lol!


----------



## Loocsay

Jynxgirl said:


> :doh: You guys are setting this girl up for failure.
> 
> Dessertgirl... in no way, shape or form, should you go to jockeys.... It isnt a 'nice' place to go. For guys who dont mind mostly working girls, is good enough place to hang out but for a normal girl, isnt the type of place you would go to.


I am happy I went to the second page of this topic before going there! It is never easy to be a girl, by your own in any city. At least in Dubai I feel safer than in Europe.

Good to see nice groups exist to meet people in a friendly way:clap2:
Already registre on Fb and looking forward to meeting you !!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

I always say join a sports team check out Duplays on the net.There is a big sports day Friday the 11th from 12-5 at Jumeirah beach park so go have some fun and meet people.


----------



## jessop

I'm new to Dubai as well and went to an ********** coffee morning where I met some great people and got loads of advice. I'll join the FB group too, hope to meet you soon!


----------



## jessop

Oops forgot I wasn't meant to mention other websites, sorry moderators!


----------



## Enzoo

dessertgirl49 said:


> I know it sounds weird. But I am new in the city and don't have many friends here of course.Have been off at home couple days and now here goes the weekend. Hard to find someone to go out with, so I am looking for some recommendations of where I can go alone just have a drink and actually can talk to someone. Been to couple clubs in town and don't think those are "good" or fun for a girl to go alone. Grrr..this really makes me start to miss home and friends. Thanks.



there are so many places to go around in Dubai. you just have to find the perfect place for you. dubai has lots of hotels , beach clubs for night owls. if you really need to go alone, you can just ignore the persons who want to get close to you and just go on your own way politely.


----------



## Toon

jessop said:


> I'm new to Dubai as well and went to an ********** coffee morning where I met some great people and got loads of advice. I'll join the FB group too, hope to meet you soon!


You should watch those women, all is not always as it seems, a load of backstabbing and nastiness is often forthcoming from them....


----------



## sanny123

*A Suggestion for Weekdays*



dessertgirl49 said:


> I know it sounds weird. But I am new in the city and don't have many friends here of course.Have been off at home couple days and now here goes the weekend. Hard to find someone to go out with, so I am looking for some recommendations of where I can go alone just have a drink and actually can talk to someone. Been to couple clubs in town and don't think those are "good" or fun for a girl to go alone. Grrr..this really makes me start to miss home and friends. Thanks.


Try the "Observatory" on the 52nd floor at the Marriott hotel in the Marina area. You can get a table by the window and enjoy the view of the Palm. The place is relaxed and the waiters are friendly....... it s not a place to visit on the weekends as it gets pretty busy Thursday and Fridays.


----------



## jessop

Toon said:


> You should watch those women, all is not always as it seems, a load of backstabbing and nastiness is often forthcoming from them....


I don't know where that came from but I'm certainly not backstabbing or nasty, and neither are the ladies I've met in Dubai so far.


----------



## pamela0810

jessop said:


> I don't know where that came from but I'm certainly not backstabbing or nasty, and neither are the ladies I've met in Dubai so far.


You haven't met very many ladies then, have you?


----------



## cchel

Try Al Manzil Hotel near Dubai Mall - there is a really nice sports bar and I've met a quite a few nice people there. Nezesaussie sports bar. There is also a nice restaurant in the Hotel, a small Souq and underground parking


----------



## bluebird77

XL beach club.


----------



## Jynxgirl

bluebird77 said:


> XL beach club.


Say hello to Mohammad in VIP whilst there... 

I find this one funny in so many ways.


----------



## bluebird77

I didn't understand sorry.


----------



## bluebird77

Jynxgirl said:


> Say hello to Mohammad in VIP whilst there...
> 
> I find this one funny in so many ways.


Who is Muhammad. You meant Sheikh M. ??


----------



## Jynxgirl

Is an inside joke... if you have the right mohammad, he will know w just the mention of jynxy.


----------



## bluebird77

Jynxgirl said:


> Is an inside joke... if you have the right mohammad, he will know w just the mention of jynxy.


I hope you haven't some something nasty.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Oh bluebird, you are funny.....


----------



## bluebird77

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh bluebird, you are funny.....


;-)


----------



## oz75

barasti - we are a big group of guys and girls - going there tomorrow night - watch some euro footy and have a few drinks.

your more than welcome to join



if your interested....


----------



## matteo86

Dark alleys?


----------



## Razi

Good to see so many posts asking for help in socializing but I dont know if its just me, I feel that most of such discussions go off the topic in the middle

I have been in Dubai since almost 3 months now and living alone in Burdubai area. At first the idea of living in the centre of the city surrounded with so many clubs and all seemed good in terms of ease of getting into an active social life but now I think it was not a good decision at all. I have been in most of the clubs around the area since m here but unfortunately, all clubs are just filled with working girls over there and clubs with normal visitors usually require entry with a partner :S I havent been to the bars and clubs around the Marina or Jumeira areas as I want to see if I can find something decent places around in my own area of residence.

I am still looking for some decent place to hang around, party, have fun and make new friends. If anyone can help people like me in this regard I will be really thankful.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Razi said:


> Good to see so many posts asking for help in socializing but I dont know if its just me, I feel that most of such discussions go off the topic in the middle
> 
> I have been in Dubai since almost 3 months now and living alone in Burdubai area. At first the idea of living in the centre of the city surrounded with so many clubs and all seemed good in terms of ease of getting into an active social life but now I think it was not a good decision at all. I have been in most of the clubs around the area since m here but unfortunately, all clubs are just filled with working girls over there and clubs with normal visitors usually require entry with a partner :S I havent been to the bars and clubs around the Marina or Jumeira areas as I want to see if I can find something decent places around in my own area of residence.
> 
> I am still looking for some decent place to hang around, party, have fun and make new friends. If anyone can help people like me in this regard I will be really thankful.


I've running around the marina area for two months and haven't seen a hooker yet, but I haven't seen too many late nights, mostly concentrating on work. I'm in The Underground at Habtoor Grand tonight, no hookers (dammit, feeling frisky), it's an OK place.

By the way Jinx, I found the ******** last weekend, they were congregating in the Jebel Ali Club, increased in number by me and a Texas expat.


----------



## Felixtoo2

No hookers in the Habtoor, are you sure?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

It's desperate here to make friends. I'm a sociable bloke who has found it easy to strike up new friendships and mateships all through my life and all over the world. But in three months here I've not made a single social contact. People just seem to be concerned with shopping ot showing off. If you'r enot in your 20s or 30s and wear designer clothes and expensive watches, no one is interested in you. I won't rush to judgement but this seems a place without any heart or soul. Feel very trapped here.


----------



## spetsnaz

StewartC said:


> It's desperate here to make friends. I'm a sociable bloke who has found it easy to strike up new friendships and mateships all through my life and all over the world. But in three months here I've not made a single social contact. People just seem to be concerned with shopping ot showing off. If you'r enot in your 20s or 30s and wear designer clothes and expensive watches, no one is interested in you. I won't rush to judgement but this seems a place without any heart or soul. Feel very trapped here.


I couldn't have said it any better myself. 

I'm in my mid 20s and it's becoming increasingly difficult to adjust here in DXB. I'm an extrovert and I'm very sociable but I just can't seem to make the cut here. I've lived in two different countries before and never faced a problem like this. The things I've noticed here are that if you can't splurge then you cant possibly have a proper girlfriend and being an Indian is also hampering my prospects of walking up and chatting with women of other nationalities. It seems to me that we are all painted with the same brush. Part of me just feels like I'm wasting my time here. Working my ass off the whole week and expecting to head out and flirt a bit isn't too much to ask for but the standard rules don't apply here. Sad but true.


----------



## Razi

XDoodlebugger said:


> I've running around the marina area for two months and haven't seen a hooker yet, but I haven't seen too many late nights, mostly concentrating on work. I'm in The Underground at Habtoor Grand tonight, no hookers (dammit, feeling frisky), it's an OK place.
> 
> By the way Jinx, I found the ******** last weekend, they were congregating in the Jebel Ali Club, increased in number by me and a Texas expat.


Just experienced something new... Found a club with no hookers!  I went there at around 11 tonight and there were just 3 or 4 ppl with the DJ having his coffee sitting on the same couch on which I was sitting... a few moments later he went on his deck and started playing some awesome music... after a while people started coming in and filling the place... I was happy to see that there were no hookers rather there were people of each gender coming in groups... I was also happy to see some good looking gals dancing on the floor... but after a few interactions with people and seeing other ppl interact with each other, I realized why there were no hookers... IT WAS A GAY CLUB!!! :S

I am plain frustrated because of this... Are you sure that The Underground at Habtoor Grand has no hookers? and more importantly, it's not a gay club!!??


----------



## Bon Bon

Take it easy StewardC,
I have been through this and blv me it takes sometime to find good ones.
Best of luck!


----------



## pamela0810

To Stewart, Spetz and Razi
If you go to a fancy schmancy nightclub you will meet fancy schmancy people. No girl is going to spend 500dhs on a full body wax, mani, pedi etc etc to go home with a guy that drives a Yaris and/or lives in Bur Dubai and/or is of Subcontinental origin. Its all about the glitz and glamour. You could be bald, have a ginormous paunch and have buck teeth but if you roll in with a Ferrari, you will go home with a supermodel lookalike.
If you're seriously looking to make friends and not just get laid, perhaps you should join a sports or hobby club of some sort
Dubai is possibly the most superficial place on earth but there are a few people that are actually genuine and do not judge you based on the colour of your skin, your looks or your car. I doubt you will meet them in a nightclub though.


----------



## Bon Bon

Pam, you have stated it the right way!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Felixtoo2 said:


> No hookers in the Habtoor, are you sure?


Didn't see any obvious, but again I left early.


----------



## Razi

pamela0810 said:


> To Stewart, Spetz and Razi
> If you go to a fancy schmancy nightclub you will meet fancy schmancy people. No girl is going to spend 500dhs on a full body wax, mani, pedi etc etc to go home with a guy that drives a Yaris and/or lives in Bur Dubai and/or is of Subcontinental origin. Its all about the glitz and glamour. You could be bald, have a ginormous paunch and have buck teeth but if you roll in with a Ferrari, you will go home with a supermodel lookalike.
> If you're seriously looking to make friends and not just get laid, perhaps you should join a sports or hobby club of some sort
> Dubai is possibly the most superficial place on earth but there are a few people that are actually genuine and do not judge you based on the colour of your skin, your looks or your car. I doubt you will meet them in a nightclub though.


Dear Pam,

The point is not about bringing a girl home. If that was the purpose then I would be a lot happier with all those beautiful, supermodel lookalike working girls in these clubs. The point is to have a good time with some like minded people and make friends with them. If you are a party lover and a fan of clubbing then you cannot find a like minded person in a book readers club (No offense to book readers. I am a great fan of books myself. The example was given just to clarify the reference). 

As for the reference of the cars, residence and skin that you gave, I dont think that is what matters when it comes to finding a like minded person. I never ask anyone where is his/her residence or what car he/she drives before making a decision of whether to make friends with him/her or not. Choosing the car to drive and selecting the area of residence is a personal decision based on one's own priorities and financial limitations are not always the reason like you think (as it seems). 

:focus: The question is, where to socialize best with the like minded people??? So far all I could find are girls working in the clubs and guys looking to hire them for their services.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Razi said:


> I am plain frustrated because of this... Are you sure that The Underground at Habtoor Grand has no hookers? and more importantly, it's not a gay club!!??


Can't vouch for the sexual orientation of the customers but if there were hookers or gays there they were blending in with the crowd. Again, I left about 10pm so not sure about later. I also go to McGettigans and the Observatory occasionally, just normal crowds.

Just for perspective, I've lived in Thailand were I loved the night life, used to go to Angeles City, Philippines and Amsterdam occasionally so I'm not exactly naive when it comes to spotting a hooker.


----------



## Bon Bon

Try Blends - The Address Dubai Marina
Nice music/crowd with more open minded, not sure about the part of going back home with a girl!


----------



## Razi

@XDoodlebugger and Bon Bon: Thanks guys, will definitely try them next weekend. I am now sure that the decision of living in Burdubai was really a bad idea even though I was getting an apartment in Marina within the same budget that I am spending over here  Chose it for having better convenience than Marina or JLT but frustrations are just killing me now.  

Anyway, *sigh* 9 more months to go before I can shift my residence. 

Just a random thought, do you guys think going to clubs early would help maybe? Like XDoodlebugger doesnt find hookers and guys drooling over them maybe because he arrives and goes early? Maybe people that I am trying to find have the same early routine in such clubs? My average time of arrival in the club is around 11 pm at nights! Please advice!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Razi said:


> @XDoodlebugger and Bon Bon: Thanks guys, will definitely try them next weekend. I am now sure that the decision of living in Burdubai was really a bad idea even though I was getting an apartment in Marina within the same budget that I am spending over here  Chose it for having better convenience than Marina or JLT but frustrations are just killing me now.
> !


My friends who have been here for a while tell me I need to go to Bur Dubai for the naughty nite life, so maybe what you are looking for is down here in the Marina.


----------



## amitgoyalamit

Bon Bon said:


> Try Blends - The Address Dubai Marina
> Nice music/crowd with more open minded, not sure about the part of going back home with a girl!


I was there on Thursday and Friday night, Thursday was pretty good. Entry is free and they don't have any couple rule or minimum spend rule. However Friday night was completely waste, there were hardly few people around and nobody was there on the dance floor as well.


----------



## Dubai1970

pamela0810 said:


> To Stewart, Spetz and Razi
> If you go to a fancy schmancy nightclub you will meet fancy schmancy people. No girl is going to spend 500dhs on a full body wax, mani, pedi etc etc to go home with a guy that drives a Yaris and/or lives in Bur Dubai and/or is of Subcontinental origin. Its all about the glitz and glamour. You could be bald, have a ginormous paunch and have buck teeth but if you roll in with a Ferrari, you will go home with a supermodel lookalike.
> If you're seriously looking to make friends and not just get laid, perhaps you should join a sports or hobby club of some sort
> Dubai is possibly the most superficial place on earth but there are a few people that are actually genuine and do not judge you based on the colour of your skin, your looks or your car. I doubt you will meet them in a nightclub though.


Pamela, what on earth is that vid in your footer? I hit stop when the camera reached the bloke's naked thigh.


----------



## spetsnaz

Dubai1970 said:


> Pamela, what on earth is that vid in your footer? I hit stop when the camera reached the bloke's naked thigh.


Hahahah, let it play a little more!


----------



## pamela0810

Dubai1970 said:


> Pamela, what on earth is that vid in your footer? I hit stop when the camera reached the bloke's naked thigh.


Hey! That's MY naked thigh!  (Just kidding!)

The video's "Somebody that I used to know" by Gotye. Great song!


----------



## 5herry

If you're looking for new friends - why not come to the dinner I've organised for next week:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/116127-entertainer-roulette.html

I can assure most of the people who have confirmed are genuine, normal and fun to be around!

Come along and find out 

Sherry


----------



## oz75

dessertgirl49 said:


> I know it sounds weird. But I am new in the city and don't have many friends here of course.Have been off at home couple days and now here goes the weekend. Hard to find someone to go out with, so I am looking for some recommendations of where I can go alone just have a drink and actually can talk to someone. Been to couple clubs in town and don't think those are "good" or fun for a girl to go alone. Grrr..this really makes me start to miss home and friends. Thanks.


hey fancy watching the football tonight ---- spain vs france


----------



## Razi

5herry said:


> If you're looking for new friends - why not come to the dinner I've organised for next week:
> 
> 
> I can assure most of the people who have confirmed are genuine, normal and fun to be around!
> 
> Come along and find out
> 
> Sherry


Sounds like a good idea!  a weekday might cause some problems though as sometimes the workload makes me stay in office for longer hours. But I'll try to keep things organized at work so that I can join in on time 

I dont have the Entertainer book though


----------

